# 11 year old small neutered male cat in Sandy, UT



## kimmy.j (Dec 28, 2009)

My cat attacked my 2 month old last night while I was in the bathroom and I can not keep him. He needs a home without small children.

He is an indoor cat with no health problems. He is sensitive to some foods, I feed him friskies chicken w/ gravy - he does not tolorate foods with cheeses in it. He is up to date on vaccines, uses litter box well. He is very very active. Short hair. I have owned him for 6 years, I adopted him from the Utah Humane Society (stray) when he was approximately 5 years old.

Whoever takes him can have everything I own for him/food/litter/box/brush/etc. I will not be getting another cat at this time.

He is the cat in my profile photo. I am heartbroken.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

What precautions were taken to help him adjust to a new baby? Just like when you introduce new pets to a cat, you must take introductions between a cat and a new baby VERY slowly and if possible prepare the cat months in advance before bringing the baby home. Taking the proper steps to getting the cat adjusted to the new baby can make a drastic difference. It's not uncommon for a cat to be fearful of a new baby - new noises, new scents, everything new and scary. Cats will act out if they're fearful. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz6Dn4VFQrs
Introducing Your Pet and New Baby : The Humane Society of the United States
https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-advice/your-cat-and-your-baby


----------

